# Last Trip of the Year (pics)



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

The last weekend in September, my dad, a buddy and his dad headed for the U.P. on a "father/son" weekend to close out the trout season and chase some brook trout. It was tough fishing and we had to work very hard to find the trout we did manage to get due to a major rain event just before the last weekend that put most of the normal spots right out of their banks. 

Two of the spots we fished produced nothing, which is very unusual for this time of year. Like I said, we put in some time, and hiked in to a few very remote spots and did manage a few fish finally.

Here's a couple of the nice ones in prime fall colors:











And this beauty, that my buddy landed:









Sad to see the season close, but as usual, I was blessed to have another great season in the outdoors, doing what I love with family and friends. 

Till next year Brookies, I'll be waiting!!
fishinDon


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Don, great job those are some pretty brookies. Did you get them from a stream or is that a lake in the background>


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Don, those are some bigguns......

I love the colors on those things. By far, the coolest looking fish there is. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Don, great job those are some pretty brookies. Did you get them from a stream or is that a lake in the background>


Thanks. This time of year, the brookies are always pretty! 

It's a wide place in a stream.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

brookies101 said:


> Don, those are some bigguns......
> 
> I love the colors on those things. By far, the coolest looking fish there is. Thanks for sharing the pics


Yes, especially the one my buddy caught is a BIGGUN! He's 6'4" for additional perspective on how big his trout was.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous brookies, I'd be hard-pressed not to hang either one of those on my wall!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are a couple of great brookies with awesome colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the report and the great photos. Brookies working into their spawning colors cannot be beat for sure beauty.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

1styearff said:


> I'd be hard-pressed not to hang either one of those on my wall!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great job on the "trout porn" thats a good way to close the season...


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I love everything about brook trout. I had at least a half dozen brook/brown trout dinners this summer and it never got old. I have always cleaned them whole so I can pick out the cheeks when I cook them. Trout, homemade coleslaw, and fresh corn on the cob. That's where it's at!!!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome brookies Don...way to go !


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

1styearff said:


> Gorgeous brookies, I'd be hard-pressed not to hang either one of those on my wall!


Thanks again for the kind words!

No brookies were mounted during the production of this post! 

I'm waiting for a 17"+. I might be waiting a while! 

Here was my best of the year - not quite 15" - taken a couple weeks before the two above (only pic I have was with the cell phone, sorry):


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

your killing me Don, your killing me ....... Nice brook trout


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

hey don...my wife want's to take me to see a doctor....after looking at your pictures , i am turning turning green with envy...cut it out....great job thank for the pic's.


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

Great fish! Also nice to see big Lou having fun.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Been so busy with PMs and trips to Lansing that I forgot I posted this pic the other day!

Thanks again everyone...I spend a LOT of time chasing brook trout, ask my wife! 


BurnMtnDog, looks like you know my fishin Buddy! Say hey to him when you see him. Brook trout season is over, so I won't see him 'till hoops season now!
fishinDon


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Utterly gorgeous scenery and brookies, Don.........can't say as much for the anglers, but beautiful fish anyways!
Always good to fish with dad and friends whatever the outcome.


----------

